# Problemas con la raíz (solucionado)

## Luciernaga

Veamos, es la enésima vez que instalo Gentoo y a cada nuevo núcleo ocurre algo imprevisto y como consecuencia errores ...

Bien, después de la tercera intentona que instalo Gentoo en una vieja máquina ~x86 (K7S5A) resulta que GRUB NO ME RECONOCE la partición raíz.

Jope, ahora estoy seguro de que el procedimiento seguido es el correcto al menos en la primera fase ... pues al reiniciar la máquina es donde surge el problema.

Después de compilar el núcleo con Genkernel me da un "Warning con un parámetro" que he obviado y lamento no haberlo apuntado con papel y lápiz.

En el grub.conf tengo la siguiente línea:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 vga=791

El parámetro remarcado con negrita es el indicativo de la partición raíz en la cual reside el sistema de ficheros que GRUB no me reconoce como dispositivo válido.

Hasta ahora he seguido iniciando Gentoo con esta línea en el grub.conf en las distintas máquinas que tengo en la red local y nunca me dio problemas.

Creo recordar que en el aviso de Genkernel decía algo así como que debía cambiar el parámetro citado en caso de fallo por falta de reconocimiento del sistema de ficheros ext3 ... no recuerdo exactamente ... pero semejante a rootfstype=ext3

Luego la pregunta que os hago es la siguiente ante la duda que tengo:

¿porqué razón el parámetro real_root=/dev/sdax no es válido y porqué el formato ext3 no se reconoce?

He rebuscado en la documentación para ver si encontraba algo relacionado y me quedao en ascuas. jope.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué mensaje de error te da grub?

Sin mas datos se me ocurre cambiar los sdax por hdax aver que pasa.

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola quilosaq.

Creo que modificar 'sd' por 'hd' no solucionaría el problema, aunque no lo he intentado ...

Suponía que en mi mensaje "daría a entender" la situación ... pero veo que no es así, tal vez no he sabido expresarme correctamente.

El tema es que en el primer reinicio después de la primera fase de instalación de Gentoo GRUB no reconoce la partición raíz que contiene el sistema de ficheros ext3.

¿Que qué mensaje expone en pantalla? pues este:

......

>> Determining root device...

!! Block device /dev/sda5 is not a valid root device...

!! Could not find the root block device in .

  Please specify another value or: press Enter for the same, type "shell" for a shell, or "q" to skip...

root block device() ::_

A mi entender queda claro que no reconoce el sistema de ficheros raíz, es más, en principio tenía la duda porque en el disco hice cuatro particiones primarias, 1ª Windows, 2ª /boot, 3ª SWAP, y 4ª raíz; la duda estaba en que (posiblemente) Grub interpretaba la 4ª como extendida, pero no, en el primer intento de instalación me sorprendió, y pensé algo has hecho mal, formatee y volví a instalar por 2ª vez resultando el mismo problema, coñe esto no puede ser, he ahí la duda, y en el tercer intento de instalación a la 4ª partición la asigne como extendida y creo una 5ª para el sistema de ficheros, instalo la primera fase y en el reinicio ... toma castaña ... el mismo problema.

Hasta aquí es la explicación del primer mensaje. Conste que en la documentación de Gentoo no he encontrado nada relacionado.

Insisto en mi pregunta anterior.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## upszot

hola... una consulta... q version de grub estas usando??

si es grub2 entonces las particiones se empiesan a contar desde 1... 

si es grub1 (o legacy como le llaman en otras distro) se empieza a contar desde 0

por las dudas te muestro un ejemplo de como lo tengo yo... (en grub2..)

```

title Gentoo Linux -- kernel 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 

root (hd0,2)

kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.38-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda6 ro i8042.nomux=1 vga=0x365 

##################################################################

title BOOTEAR DESDE .ISO EN DISCO

root (hd0,10)

kernel          /casper/vmlinuz-quimo-2.0 boot=fll quiet vga=0x365 i8042.nomux=1 fromiso=/qimo-2.0-desktop.iso

initrd          /casper/initrd.lz-quimo-2.0

```

y mi disco esta asi...

```
   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1              63       96389       48163+  de  Dell Utility

/dev/sda2           96390    63022994    31463302+  d7  Unknown

/dev/sda3   *    63022995    63231839      104422+  83  Linux

/dev/sda4        63231901   625137344   280952722    5  Extended

/dev/sda5        63231903    65223899      995998+  82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/sda6        65223963    69224084     2000061   83  Linux

/dev/sda7        69224148    75232394     3004123+  83  Linux

/dev/sda8        75232458   115234244    20000893+  83  Linux

/dev/sda9       115234308   135235169    10000431   83  Linux

/dev/sda10      135235233   608365484   236565126    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT

```

sda6  -->  /

```

/dev/sda3              99M   20M   75M  21% /boot

/dev/sda7             2.9G  1.1G  1.7G  38% /var

/dev/sda8              19G   14G  4.7G  74% /usr

/dev/sda9             9.4G  7.8G  1.2G  87% /home

/dev/sda10            226G  226G  266M 100% /mnt/intercambio

none                  2.0G  845M  1.2G  42% /var/tmp/portage

```

espero q te sirva como referencia...

saludos

aa... con grub1... seria igual... nada mas q pondrías +1 de como lo tengo ahora... y con el peque;o detalle de que el booteo de una .iso desde grub no funciona...

Edit:

revisando un poco...  *Quote:*   

> kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 vga=791

  fijate si inicia poniendolo asi....

```
title Gentoo Linux -- kernel genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=791

```

 ahi estaria para grub1..

----------

## Luciernaga

Hola upszot

Tomo muy buena nota de tu mensaje. Pues utilizo el GRUB 0,97 r10.

Bien, por partes, estoy en ello a tope ... ya encontré documentación al respecto.

1º - estoy tratando con hardware viejo pero que funciona, ejecuto una DVD-Live de PC-BSD 9.0 sin problemas y también una LiveCD de Puppy 5.25 a las mil maravillas, sin contar que tiene instalado el Windows 2000 Professional. Por otra parte tengo la suficiente experiencia (en hardware) como para detectar (ipso facto) si un determinado dispositivo mal funciona.

2º - utilizo la última versión liberada del CD minimal de Gentoo x86 con el núcleo 2.6.39-gentoo-r3.

3º - este CD minimal detecta pero no me carga ni me configura automáticamente la red a WAN y debo hacerlo manualmente.

4º - el primer disco duro IDE está formateado previamente a bajo nivel (L.L.F.) por lo que descarto cualquier fallo.

5º - estoy enmedio de la instalación ahora y tengo dispuesto la /boot con formato ext2 y la raíz (sistema de ficheros) con formato de ext4. La maquineta es lenta y la compilación insoportable, cuando termine ya informaré de cualquier resultado aunque sea en el siglo XXII, jajajajajaja.

Gracias por vuestros comentarios. Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

Por fin, después de cuatro horas de compilación del núcleo terminó con éxito Genkernel con este mensaje reportado ...

.......

* Kernel compiled successfully!

*

* Required Kernel Parameters:

* real_root=/dev/$ROOT

*

* Where $ROOT is the device node for your root partition as the

* one specified in /etc/fstab

*

* If you require Genkernel's hardware detection features; you MUST

* tell your bootloader to use the provided INITRAMFS file. Otherwise;

* substitute the root argument for the real_root argument if you are 

* not planning to use the initramfs...

* WARNING... WARNING... WARNING...

* Additional kernel cmdline arguments that *may* be required to boot properly...

* With support for several ext* filesystems around it may be need to

* add "rootfstype=ext3" or "rootfstype=ext4"

* Do not report kernel bugs as genkernel bugs unless your bug

* is about the default genkernel configuration...

*

* Make sure you have the latest ~arch genkernel before reporting bugs.

(chroot) livecd / #_

Este mensaje es para que lo analicen, me falta terminar la primera fase y configurar el arranque ...

No respondan hasta que vuelva a escribir si falló o no. Hasta luego.

----------

## pcmaster

¿has llegado a instalar grub, y el error se produce al intentar iniciar, o el error te lo da al intentar instalar grub?

Grub no vas a poder instalarlo en hda5 o en sda5, que son unidades lógicas dentro de una partición extendida, debe instalarse en el boot record (hda o sda) o en una partición primaria (hda1 a hda4, sda1 a sda4).

Además, la partición donde tengas el kernel (el directorio /boot), debe ser vista ENTERA por la BIOS. De lo contrario, puedes tener problemas para iniciar.

----------

## Luciernaga

Vamos a ver, no nos liemos con historias supuestas, el tema (por algún motivo desconocido) es que el sistema de ficheros en la raíz (partición /dev/sda5) no la da por válida como tal ... ¿porqué? ... he ahí la cuestión.

La instalación termina correctamente, Grub se instala correctamente, se inicia la máquina correctamente, pero cuando tiene que dar el control al sitema de ficheros no lo da por válido.

La fuente es el último CD minimal liberado. El núcleo es la versión estándar 2.6.39-r3.

Arranca correctamente pero no configura la red, eso lo tengo que hacer manualmente sin problemas.

Genkernel compila el núcleo correctamente pero da un Warning. Expuesto anteriormente.

Culmina la primera fase de instalación sin problemas, pero al reiniciar (como digo) no da por válida la partición del sistema de ficheros que es donde reside el problema, no en el Grub.

fdisk -l reporta lo siguiente:

/dev/sda1 * NTFS con un volumen de 20GB

/dev/sda2 ext2 /boot Linux con un volumen de 200MB

/dev/sda3 SWAP Linux con un volumen de 1GB

/dev/sda4 Extendida ocupando el resto del espacio de disco.

/dev/sda5 ext4 / partición lógica Linux ocupando todo el contenedor extendido.

/boot/grub/grub.conf contiene lo siguiente:

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ---------->

initramfs /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Windows 2000 Professional

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

/etc/fstab contiene lo siguiente:

/dev/sda2 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/sda5 / ext4 noatime 0 1

/dev/sda3 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user,ro 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto,user 0 1

/dev/sda1 /windows ntfs auto,umask=022 0 1

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

En esta cuarta instalación vuelve a fallar en el mismo lugar, con el mismo resultado expuesto anteriormente.

La línea del kernel la he cambiado de la siguiente manera:

1ª vez - kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda5 vga=791

2ª vez - kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=791

3º vez - kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=791

No he probado de intercalar el parámetro rootfstype=ext4 si delante o detrás de root=/dev/sda5, por ejemplo:

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 rootfstype=ext4 root=/dev/sda5 ro vga=791

ó

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 ro vga=791

ó

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 ro vga=791

ó

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 real_root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 ro vga=791

Resulta que esta tarde me ha entrado una reparación urgente de una máquina que no arranca con W7 y tengo que posponer estas pruebas que comento, pero lo haré tan pronto termine con la urgencia.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Esto... ¿has compilado el nuevo kernel con soporte para Ext4?

----------

## upszot

hola..

bueno me hago la misma pregunta que pcmaster... (el kernel tiene soporte para ext4?)

por otro lado... 

 SI... deberias de ponerle la linea del  rootfstype    que es lo que te dijo el mensaje cuando termino de compilar...

y otra cosa q probaria es... montar la particion sda5 como ext3 (por mas q sea 4....OJO esto para probar) con eso no tendras problemas para leer o escribir... lo unico q se pierde son las propiedades de jornald o como se escriba que es lo q trae de mas el ext4... pero para fines practicos de saber si el kernel tiene soporte o no de ext4 puedes hacer esa prueba... y si funciona ya sabes q el problema era ese...

para mi tiene toda la pinta de ser eso o que le falta la variable rootfstype que mencionaste...

saludos.

----------

## Luciernaga

Os contesto a los dos (pcmaster y upszot) muy escuetamente.

Al compilar el núcleo no solamente este 2.6.39 tengo habilitado la ext4 y sus dependencias (creo recordar que son tres más) sino que tanto en las primeras instalaciones que tengo comentadas como en esta última, habitualmente lo hago con todas las compilaciones de otros núcleos de versiones anteriores por la sencilla razón de que en casi todas mis máquinas tengo instaladas varias distros de Linux, si bien Gentoo es mi favorita, tengo instalado Ubuntu que curiosamente por defecto asigna la ext4 en sus particiones, si bien lo puede hacer tanto automática como manualmente como es en mi caso al igual que otras.

Bien, entrando en materia, estoy con la mosca en la oreja con el problema porque se repite (o se está repitiendo) en varias instalaciones tanto en formateos de ext3 como en otros de ext4, a mi entender no tiene sentido que se repita igualmente después de los formateos y que puede ser provocado por alguna incompatibilidad de uno u otros dispositivos, les recuerdo que es una maquineta vieja rayando a la obselescencia, por consiguiente cuando termine de reparar el disco de W7 que tengo entre manos de otro equipo que ya comenté antes, voy a desensamblar toda la máquina K7S5A y dejarla con los mínimos dispositivos a ver si responde como debe ser o se vuelve a repetir el problema.

Ya veremos. Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## Luciernaga

ya salió ... ya salió ... ya salió ... me lo temía y me explico.

Bien, tal como he dicho antes estoy frente a una maquineta vieja (K7S5A) con 512MB de memoria RAM, un disco duro IDE de 80GB y una tarjeta de video Nvidia MX-440; hasta el momento utilizaba la última liberación de la ISO minimal de Gentoo x86 que no me reconocía correctamente el teclado (pero me las arreglaba) a pesar de haberlo configurado con el código 13 sinónimo del español; además, no me cargaba la configuración automática de la tarjeta de red a pesar de haberla detectado y tuve que configurarla a mano.

Como saben, y venía sosteniendo, hasta ahora con el problema de que no reconocía válidamente la partición del sistema de ficheros y por consiguiente no terminaba de arrancar el sistema a pesar de haber comprobado y verificado todas y cada una de las configuraciones pertinentes sin poder solucionar el problema.

Pues, dice el refranero que, quien la sigue, la persigue, y al final la consigue ...

Pues eso, se me ha ocurrido probar con un disco CD minimal viejo (2.6.34-gentoo-r12) que tenía en el baúl de los recuerdos y, como no, sonó la flauta por casualidad ... o no.

[IMG]http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/8261/img1474800x800.jpg[/IMG]

El gráfico de este enlace demuestra que existe una flagrante incompatibilidad del FDISK que incorpora la ISO del CD minimal de Gentoo x86 últimamente liberada con un determinado hardware viejo y/o obsoleto, es decir, que seguramente si el usuario en cuestión administra un disco duro de altas prestaciones (léase 500GB o más) con diseño SATA y/o eSATA seguro que el resultado será el esperado y correcto, en cambio, particionando un disco duro IDE de 80GB no lo hacía conforme al diseño adecuado. Además la configuración de la red queda automáticamente satisfecha.

Para disipar cualquier duda a mi comentario observen el siguiente gráfico:

[IMG]http://img828.imageshack.us/img828/6887/img1475800x400.jpg[/IMG]

Particionando el disco duro con el FDISK del CD minimal viejo que incorpora el núcleo 2.6.34-gentoo-r12 resulta que lo hace apropiadamente, incluso (sin problemas) para el nuevo kernel 2.6.39-r3 como verán más adelante.

Bien, ante esta tesitura, me dispongo a instalar normalmente y por 5ª vez la tan deseada Gentoo x86 en mi vieja máquina siguiendo el procedimiento marcado por el manual de última revisión de 3 de agosto de 2011 resultando con éxito la primera fase, es decir, que en el transcurso de la misma no surgió problema o impedimento en cualquier parte, especificamente en la compilación del núcleo seguida por Genkernel, y para muestra un botón ...

[IMG]http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/3194/img1476800x600v.jpg[/IMG]

Si bien en este gráfico que representa la culminación de la tarea de Genkernel se evidencia que persiste la "advertencia" de la probable necesidad de incluir el nuevo parámetro (rootfstype=extx) en la línea del kernel de grub.conf, no obstante las pruebas que comenté anteriormente y dejé en suspenso continúan así al no tener ninguna necesidad de experimentarlo.

Finalmente la primera fase de la instalación concluyó con rotundo éxito:

[IMG]http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/592/img1477800x600.jpg[/IMG]

/etc/fstab

/dev/hda2 /boot ext2 defaults,noatime 1 2

/dev/hda4 / ext3 noatime 0 1

/dev/hda3 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom iso9660 noauto,user,ro 0 0

/dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy auto noauto,user 0 1

/dev/hda1 /windows ntfs auto,umask=022 0 1

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/boot/grub/grub.conf

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/hda4 vga=791

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

title Windows 2000 Professional

root (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

A partir de este momento, superado el inconveniente, voy a continuar con la instalación de la Gentoo.

Cierro el hilo con el problema solucionado y queda para aviso de navegantes.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## quilosaq

Luciernaga,

No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con tus conclusiones. Los mensajes que saca fdisk no son errores, sólo advertencias, que indican que las particiones no terminan utilizando un cilindro completo. Esto puede ser un problema en otros sistemas pero no en un linux actual.

Lo que si he notado es que has cambiado la denominación de las particiones de /dev/sdaX a /dev/hdaX. Esto creo que es lo que realmente ha hecho que tu sistema arranque. Si quieres verificarlo sólo tiene que hacer una 6ª instalacion.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Luciernaga,
> 
> No estoy en absoluto de acuerdo con tus conclusiones. Los mensajes que saca fdisk no son errores, sólo advertencias, que indican que las particiones no terminan utilizando un cilindro completo. Esto puede ser un problema en otros sistemas pero no en un linux actual.
> 
> Lo que si he notado es que has cambiado la denominación de las particiones de /dev/sdaX a /dev/hdaX. Esto creo que es lo que realmente ha hecho que tu sistema arranque. Si quieres verificarlo sólo tiene que hacer una 6ª instalacion.

 

Hola quilosaq

Ciertamente he sacado unas conclusiones sobre este caso en mi pequeña experiencia, pero no tengo la piedra filosofal de la verdad absoluta.

Te diré dos cosas sobre tu argumentación:

1ª - los dos FDISK de las dos ISOs que he usado no son exactamente iguales e incorporan diferencias, por el contrario de haber sido iguales no hubiera ocurrido el problema.

2ª - quien determina la denominación de la partición es la tabla de particiones creada por FDISK, bien sea hd ó sd, lo cual evidencia que las dos versiones usadas del FDISK no son iguales.

Si te fijas en los gráficos expuestos anteriormente podrás comprobar las diferencias que existen entre los dos procesos de creación de partición en el sentido de que los sectores del disco que determinan el comienzo de cada partición no son iguales, y es ahí donde, en mi modesta opinión, interpreto que los dos FDISK no son de la misma versión, o sea, no son iguales. Hasta ahí llego.

No sé en este momento si haré una 6ª instalación tal vez la haga, de momento voy completando la 5ª hasta donde llegue no sin algún que otro contratiempo provocado por alguna dependencia que iré sorteando.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

